# Programm zum Testen der Akkulaufzeit (Win/lin)



## Anime-Otaku (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es ein aussagekräftiges Programm gibt, mit dem ich meine Akkulaufzeit testen kann?

Das Programm sollte am besten selbstständig CPU/GPU Last erzeugen (einstellbar) um möglichst aussagekräftige Angaben zu machen.

Ich suche für Windows, wie Linux gleichermassen.

Schonmal Danke im vorraus.


----------

